# Cheap and simple kind of read-out



## Sylvainmom (Dec 22, 2017)

Here’s what I’ve done today, a simple device to help me to be more accurate with the quill of my RF30...pictures says it all!


----------



## RandyM (Dec 22, 2017)

Very clever. Nice job! 

AND, thank you for posting.


----------



## Sylvainmom (Dec 22, 2017)

You’re welcome, if this can help others then I’ll be glad!


----------



## Sylvainmom (Dec 22, 2017)

I simply attach the angle to the base of sheave gard using two 1/4 screw and attach the dial indicator with 1/4 threaded rod. I used a wing nut to move and rotate the dial in case I dont need it for example when drilling. There enough access to switches so I dont bother removing it everytime ...


----------



## Tim9 (Dec 22, 2017)

I really like that. I was looking at some of the "caliper" style mods just yesterday and was going to go that route but after looking at your design I think I'm going to follow your lead and go with the dial indicator.


----------



## petcnc (Dec 22, 2017)

Very clever! Well done


----------



## magicniner (Dec 22, 2017)

Good use of what you have! 
Nice Job! 
Add a digital gauge and you have a Zero Button, which would render the design much more usable for a mill Z axis ;-)


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 22, 2017)

Sylvainmom said:


> Here’s what I’ve done today, a simple device to help me to be more accurate with the quill of my RF30...pictures says it all!



Simple and easy. Would work on mill/drill also


----------



## Sylvainmom (Dec 22, 2017)

A need of something always lights us a solution. I doesn’t always have to be complicated.


----------



## f350ca (Dec 22, 2017)

Love it. Been trying to figure how to mount a DTI on my Bridge Port clone quill. Hopefully I can blatantly steal your design.

Greg


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 22, 2017)

Get this Noga holder:
https://www.amazon.com/NOGA-NogaFlex-Holder-Model-NF1018/dp/B0006J49MA
http://www.noga.com/Products/Center...s/NF1018/Centering_NF_holder_3|fs|8"_-_NF1018
Mount a DTI on it, install it in a collet, move the indicator so the dial is facing up and the stylus is down nearly enough to contact the table and well away from the spindle center, partly tighten the knob so it can be placed where you want it, move the indicator down until it just contacts the table and moves the indicator no more than a few thou, tighten the knob more firmly, and swing the indicator around the circle.  It is facing up so you can read it easily around the full circle.  Tram the head.  Also tram the vise while you are at it.  It works perfectly for that job as well.

This indicator holder is also perfect for centering holes on the mill, which is how it is advertised.  It is quick and smooth and easy to use.


----------

